# anybody shot remington 783 long range yet



## bear creek outpost (Aug 14, 2013)

anybody shot Remington 783 yet? if so what do you think of the accuracy and reliability ? am seriously thinking about it for next gun , but all ive heard so far is promo hipe . would really like to know what snipers and long range shooters think of it .


----------

